# Need advice starting out as a "Sub" with my Quad



## svfdfireman (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking for advice about plowing with my ATV for a contractor at our local mall. What are some things I should be thinking about as far as Liability insurance, 1099 forms, hourly rate, etc. I answered his job posting and he and I have talked on the phone about various issues but I would like input from you guys that have been around the block a time or two.

This is my first job plowing as a Sub-contractor.

A little more background: This is a very large mall complex. I will be one of two quads doing the "Light" work. He will pay $35.00 an hour. He carries liability but suggested I may want to get my own as well. He said his insurance will pay if I break Mall property but won't cover me if I hit a pedestrian or parked car.

Any advice will be appreciated.

Thanks Guys,

svfdfireman


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

35 is to cheap for you Sidewalk work is the hardest part of Snow service
Best have you own Ins.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Agreed, i used to do sidewalks for 100/hr in my skid steer, just stay in bed


----------



## Snowtoy (Mar 9, 2013)

I too am just starting out and face a dilema in that I work three days a week as RN (12 hour shifts).
I have found someone to cover my jobs in the event I am working and he will use my equipment (quad and snowblowers) to do the work.

How much do I pay this person? a percentage? by the hour? 

Do I need to carry insurance and liability on him?

I want to keep him as I know he is trustworthy and a hard worker..............

Suggestions?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Snowtoy;1628892 said:


> I too am just starting out and face a dilema in that I work three days a week as RN (12 hour shifts).
> I have found someone to cover my jobs in the event I am working and he will use my equipment (quad and snowblowers) to do the work.
> 
> How much do I pay this person? a percentage? by the hour?
> ...


You have two choices. 1) pay WC ins and payroll for him if he is using your equipment or 2) he supplies the equipment and liability insurance and you 1099 him.

I think both you and Mr. Fireman need to look into operating a business a bit more in depth. If you don't know how or what you should be doing, you could get in trouble quick.


----------



## Snowtoy (Mar 9, 2013)

ALC-GregH;1628969 said:


> You have two choices. 1) pay WC ins and payroll for him if he is using your equipment or 2) he supplies the equipment and liability insurance and you 1099 him.
> 
> I think both you and Mr. Fireman need to look into operating a business a bit more in depth. If you don't know how or what you should be doing, you could get in trouble quick.


ALC-GregH I greatly appreciate your diplomatic reply to my posting! Yes Mr Fireman and myself have our work cut out for us.

I have spent the last few days looking into what it takes to start a small biz and I have a gained a huge respect for guys like yourself! You are absolutely right about getting into trouble quick as well. First and foremeost I want to operate within the confines of being legal and ehtical and there is alot to be accomplished to achieve this.

I am going to continue to work on this endeavor of starting a small biz for a little while longer because the little boy in me (I am 52 years young) loves riding quads in the middle of the night during the winter at 2 AM and I also want to provide a quality service for potential customers.
I think I can.....I think I can and maybe it will happen?

thks again


----------

